# [Wroclaw] Ultrawide



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Wrocław*

The fourth largest city in Poland
Population - 635,280
EURO 2012 official host city



*Preview*

Mind boggling heat...











Time is ticking away... 











I'm really tired after several kilometers of walk... time to rest...











Is it all worth it?... 






































































*More to come...*


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice photos!


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks 

*Japanese Garden*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Good so far! Very interesting. More!


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Very cool, except for the golden arches (Mcdonald's) on the last pics.


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

Thx


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Old City Hall*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Market Square*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

beautiful


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Dolls Theatre*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Katyn Massacre memorial*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Globis*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Arkady*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*The University of Wroclaw*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*National Bank of Poland*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Nice pictures there - interesting photoshopping effects too.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Very dobrze... what a beautiful city!


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks again guys!


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Ostrow Tumski area*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Centennial Hall (UNESCO heritage http://whc.unesco.org/en/list/1165)*
Currently under renovation.
*Satellite map >*CLICK


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

Amazing pic :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Jamuary (Jul 11, 2009)

awesome


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Beautiful place. Lens?


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

Canon 10-22 mm f/3.5-4.5


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Wroclaw University of Technology*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## rakim (Feb 4, 2005)

wonderful shots


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks all.


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Jamuary (Jul 11, 2009)

Wroclaw is one of the best cities that I have seen ever.


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*The City Museum of Wroclaw*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Cathedral*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Inside...*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Church of St. Michael the Archangel*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really amazing photos from Wroclaw; thanks for sharing them


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

Thank you Christos.


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Grunwaldzki Bridge*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Odra river*


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Wonderful pics 

And beautiful city. Poland is captivating me lately


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*The Wrocław Fountain at Pergola - the biggest multimedia fountain in Europe*
Water jets up to 40 meters height creating a screen of seven hundred square meters. In the one hectare basin are installed almost 300 nozzles of different types: geysers, foggy, pointed, palm and also three fire nozzles. Almost 800 light sources together with lasers and holograms projector.


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

Some videos... 












*Special show for Platini*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

The first building of this page is gorgeous.


----------



## Flawerwell (Jun 20, 2009)

Really great photos. Wrocław looks so brilliant and clean. The architecture is very interesting and really beautiful. I like Skoda trams =]


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks again.


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

very cool!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed very nice and cool


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Looks like a very nice city.


----------



## Elvenking (Jul 22, 2008)

Indeed it is. IMO it's the most beautiful Old Town in Poland, very charming, very good condition (renovations) and great atmosphere of pubs, streets, churches etc. Modern architecture of Wroclaw is also not bad. In general it's one of my favourite cities. Unfortunately very badly damaged during the war. Many historical buildings were demolished by Soviets and German Army defending the city. many parts of the city were replaced by boring and ugly architecture. I recommend not to look at old pics of some places in Wroclaw and comparing them to current state.


----------

